# Kaufempfehlung Fahrradträger/Anhängerkupplung



## Paul_FfM (6. November 2017)

Hallo Forum,

im weitesten Sinne gehört der Radtransport in den Urlaub ja auch in diese Rubrik, eine besser habe ich jedenfalls nicht gefunden.

Unser neues Auto hat endlich eine Anhängerkupplung, jetzt suche ich einen geeigneten Fahrradträger, um mein Bike (breiter Lenker, 2.4er Reifen) und gelegentlich auch das von Frau und/oder Kind zu transportieren. Dachte zuerst, der Thule EuroRide 940 (derzeit auf vielen Seiten im Angebot) sei genau der Richtige, aber die Bewertungen bei Amazon gehen in eine andere Richtung - der Abstand zwischen den beiden Stellplätzen ist wohl sehr eng.

Habt Ihr einen Tip für mich?

Danke und Gruß,
P.


----------



## Thebike69 (6. November 2017)

Moin,
ich habe denn Euroclassic 928 für 2 Bikes.
Passt alles Super mit breitem Lenker und Reifen, erweiterbar auf 3.
Wenn kein Platz dann denn Easyfold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. November 2017)

Die Thule sind alle eng.Wenn Du einen 3fach Träger kaufst hast Du 1 Stellplatz dazwischen frei lassen.
Ich lege Schaumstoff zwischen die Räder oder klebe mit Tape ab.Wenn man weiss wo, geht das fix. Sind ja immer die gleichen Räder auf der gleichen Position.


----------



## Thebike69 (6. November 2017)

Mein Kumpel mit dem 3er keine 3 Enduros drauf


----------



## Paul_FfM (6. November 2017)

Danke für Eure Vorschläge,den Thule werde ich mir mal näher ansehen. Im Rennradforum wurde noch der Atera Strada DL3 empfohlen, die Marke kannte ich noch nicht.
Grüße
P.


----------



## TitusLE (6. November 2017)

Atera taugt auch. Hat andere Klemmen, die ganz ums Rohr schließen. Gefällt mir auch gut. Ich habe seinerzeit den Thule 929 genommen, da ich drei Plätze mit Option auf 4 wollte und das Modell von Atera nicht lieferbar war. 
Wenn du nicht gerade 'nen VW Bus fährst, bei dem nur die wenigsten Träger passen, ist es bei den Markenherstellern IMHO am Ende auch eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (11. November 2017)

Ich bin mit dem Atera sehr zufrieden. Dabei würde ich immer den 3er kaufen (wie oben schon geschrieben: bei 2 Bikes Mitte freilassen).Gut beim Atera ist das Handling auch zum abklappen unter Beladung sowie die "Schlaufen" statt Klemmen für den Rahmen. Auch die gebogenen Rohre sind sinnvoll.


----------



## fastdarkness (11. November 2017)

Ich war nicht bereit für Namen Geld auszugeben.
Habe mir einen Eufab, James gekauft. Wird in DEU gebaut. Nach der Lieferung setzt man den kurz zusammen und fertig.
Klappbar, abschließbar, Rahmen Halter abschließbar, Schnell Kupplung. 
Passen zwei Downhiller drauf und halten auch  eine Fahrweise aus


----------



## Deleted 364501 (12. November 2017)

Falls es nichts neues sein muss:
Ich hatte mir damals sowohl Geundträger als auch Radhalter der Reihe nach bei einem E-Bay Shop namens Trägerbörse bestellt. Da bekommst du gebrauchte, aber überholte Ware.
Ich war sehr zufrieden. Hatte mich dort auch gleich beraten lassen.


----------



## jim_morrison (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo
ich suche einen Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung. Er sollte 2 Bikes transportieren können und wenn möglich zusammenklappbar sein (jedoch nicht kaufentscheidendes Argument).
Ich möchte nicht ein Vermögen für den Träger ausgeben. Könnt ihr ein paar Träger empfehlen?
Den Easyfold XT2 von Thule habe ich mir angesehen. Aber der kostet mir zuviel.
Wisst ihr etwas preisgünstigeres was trotzdem mit 2 MTB noch gut funktioniert und ev. auch mal ein E-Bike aufnehmen kann?

Wie ich oben gelesen habe, macht in diesem Fall ev. auch ein 3er Träger Sinn, wenn man die mittlere Pos. freilässt.

Edit: Kennt von euch jemand das Modell Atlas 2 Premium E-Bike von Hapro?

Mein Favorit wäre der Atera Strada E-Bike M. Was denkt ihr zu dem?


----------

